# MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?



## BRotondi (28. November 2010)

*MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

Hallo allerseits und Merci fürs Forum!

Habe den neuesten MSI Afterburner installiert (V2.0.0, 2010-09-02) aber lediglich die Fan-Control angepasst (40% bei 50°, 100% bei 57°, dazwischen linear).

Kaum Fifa 11 gestartet stürzt der PC ab. Beim 2. Versuch verschwindet das Bild und der PC lässt sich nicht mehr herunterfahren (nach ca. 20 Sekunden via Schalter abgewürgt)

Wenn ich nun den PC starte habe ich Streifen im Bild und falsche Zeichen im BIOS... (Asus-PC mit P5Q+GeForce EN9800GT)

Ist es möglich, dass MSI Afterburner meine Grafikkarte zerstört hat, obwohl es nur den Lüfter hätte kontrollieren sollen?

Merci!
Bruno


----------



## Loby (28. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

Hast du ev. ne andere Einstellung wie zb die Spannung oder sonstiges geprüft, net das dort ein hoher Wert Standardmaessig eingestellt ist und dir die Graka gegrillt hat.


----------



## Dommerle (28. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

Nein, da sollte eigentlich nichts durch Afterburner passiert sein... 

Probiere doch einfach mal die Lüfterkontrolle abzuschalten und dann neu zu starten. Wenn das nichts hilft, musst du dir die Karte mal genauer anschauen und evtl. als Garantiefall zurückgeben (du hast ja nicht übertaktet wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe).


----------



## BRotondi (28. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

Die Garantie ist leider schon abgelaufen. Mutigerweise habe ich nun einfach eine andere Karte (nVidia 8800) eingesetzt ... da ich auch davon ausgegangen bin, dass das nicht an Afterburner liegen kann ... und ... ... ... selber Effekt:

Erst läuft alles super, aber der Lüfter gefällt mir nicht, da Fifa 11 die Karte ganz schön heizt.

Afterburner installiert (PC zwischenzeitlich zurückgesetzt) > Bild verschwindet nach 30 Sekunden FIFA ... Streifen schon beim Einschalten des PC...

... o.k. war jetzt etwas übermütig gleich eine zweite Grafikkarte zu grillen, aber wie um Himmels willen hat Afterburner das hingekriegt??? Die Werte sahen soweit normal aus und ich würde auch davon ausgehen, dass da keine sinnlosen Werte als Standard stehen.

Oder vertragen sich *MSI* Afterburner und *Asus *Mainboard nicht?

... frage mich jetzt gerade, ob ich mich über die 30 grillierten Euros ärgern soll oder wie Spock die Brauen heben: "Faszinierend!"


----------



## mars321 (28. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

biste denn sicher das die graffikarte hin  ist und net das mainbord ?


----------



## BRotondi (28. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

Nein, aber ich vermute es, da ja
- erst alles o.k.
- Afterburner -> Streifen
- Neue Karte -> alles o.k.
- Afterburner -> Streifen

... Vista64-Inkompatibilität?

... habe mir gleich nochmals eine 8800 Ultra gekauft, diesmal 40€... melde mich dann wieder ... aber hoffe natürlich, dass das Verheizen von Geld und Grafikkarten nun ein Ende hat ...


----------



## GoldenMic (28. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

Also ich benutze vom Afterburner auch nur die Fan Control weil 40% bei meiner hawk reicht...und ich habe nirgends probleme...wird also irgendnen anderes problem sein nehme ich mal an


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

Stell ne kamera auf, zieh nen blauen pulli an, probier noch ein paar grafikkarten und sag bei jeder verheizten "faszinierend"
Dann stellst dus auf youtube und verlinkst es hier 

Schau mal auf der nvidia seite welche spannung die gpu haben soll und dann was beim afterburner voreingestellt ist, mit der lüftersteuerung sollts nix zu tun haben, aber der afterburner verstellt ja ein paar sachen


----------



## kullerkäfer (29. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

naja xD
wer will ne gegrillt graka


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

sofern die software regulär vom user geschlossen wird, greift wieder die grafikkarten lüftersteuerung, gibt es aber probleme mit der software, sie schmiert (auch unbemerkt im hintergrund ab), wartet er auf ein signal der software und reguliert die lüfter nicht mehr selber. normalerweise schaltet er bei falschen oder fehlendem signal die lüfter komplett ab.
auch die grafikkarten eigene lüftersteuerung bleibt dann bis zu einem systemneustart oder reset durch die software auf auto deaktiviert!!!!
und da die software grade abgeschmiert ist / nicht mehr reagiert bedeutet das, lüfter 0rpm, temp >105°C, war nett mit dir graka 

ende 

edit:
2 mal mir passiert, seitem nutz ich keine software zur lüftersteuerung mehr, wenn man da was machen will, sollte man es im bios flashen.
wenn die karte dann noch funzt weiss man auch das die lüftersteuerung läuft wie man sie im bios der karte eingestellt hat 
ne abgeschmierte software im hintergrund krieg ich z.b. nicht unbedingt mit 

edit2:
einmal bei meiner asus graka mit original asus tool, smartdoctor oder wie des heisst
das andere mal mit nvidia inspector ...
lüftersteuerung auto > ALL!!!


----------



## Domowoi (29. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

Ohne Scheiß manchmal hilft es Komponenten im Ofen zu erwärmen. Also tatsächlich grillen bringt manchmal gegrillte Karten zurück.


----------



## BRotondi (29. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

Was ich nochmals betonen muss: Die Grafikkarten wurden nicht durch fehlende Lüftung gegrillt! Sekunden nach dem Black Screen habe ich den PC ausgeschaltet. Die Lüftung lief noch.

Meine Behauptung: Asus und Afterburner haben sich gegenseitig ausgetrickst und z.B. die GPU-Spannung hochgejagt oder den Takt oder was weiss ich...


----------



## BRotondi (29. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Ohne Scheiß manchmal hilft es Komponenten im Ofen zu erwärmen. Also tatsächlich grillen bringt manchmal gegrillte Karten zurück.


Hmm... auf die Idee wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen, aber 2x half es schon, einfach ein bisschen zu warten... Wie oft war denn Dein Ofen schon erfolgreich?


----------



## Maltomat (29. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

Die Grafikkarte(n) schon mal auf einem anderen Board getestet?


----------



## Continental (29. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

Wie lange hast su den Fifa gespielt ? Wirklich kaum gestartet ? Und wie lange sind den die Grafikkarten ihm Idle gelaufen nach der Änderung der Luftergeschwindigkeit ?
Denn wenn ich so überlege das ich bei Crysis oder BFBC2 in ca. 150 Sekunden meine Grafikkarte aus dem 48°C Idle betrieb in die Höhe von 85-90°c schießen kann, glaube ich das dein Problem ein Überhitzungsproblem ist. Auch glaube ich dies, weil MSI Afterburner bei mir noch nie auch nur irgend etwas an den Taktraten geändert hat. Zumal bei MSI Afterburner die maximale Erhöhung des Taktes ( vorallem gegenüber EVGA Pecision ) nur geringfügig ist. So bei ca. 20 Prozenz max. Taktanhebung.

MfG Continental


----------



## BRotondi (30. November 2010)

*AW: MSI Afterburner (nur als Fan-Control) zerstört Grafikkarte?*

Habe leider kein anderes PCI-Express-Board zum Testen.

Exakter Ablauf: Fifa startet mit ein paar Standbildern, dann läuft Kaka ins Stadion (offenbar erste anspruchsvolle GPU-Belastung) und der Lüfter dreht hoch. Bis da kein Problem. Auch das Menü lässt sich problemlos bedienen.

Sobald der Match ausgewählt wird beginnt die erste realtime 3D-Umgebung: Der Spieler kann sich an einem alleinstehenden Torwart messen, während das Spiel lädt. Exakt hier kommen die Probleme, d.h. wirklich eine einzige Sekunde nachdem diese Szene beginnt: Hänger oder Black Screen.

Beste Grüsse, Bruno


----------

